# 12'' red devil



## fisher (Dec 28, 2005)

as far as im concerned he has the perfect body shape.
and hes as thick as you could ask for.

what do you think


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks awesome.


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

ugh... looks good except for his huge BRAIN TUMOR!!!


----------



## fisher (Dec 28, 2005)

DHtcqb7 said:


> ugh... looks good *except for his huge BRAIN TUMOR!!! *


its not a tumor!!!!! im just kidding
its called a kok.

if you have seen the movie kindergarden cop you know what im talking about.


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice looking red devil.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pretty impressive. ive always found those....koks...to be quite unattractive. i guess you can say i just dont like kok. aparently though your a huge fan of the kok and it shows








nice devil none the less.


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi! fisher, very nice red devil. where did you get this monster from? I never see any this kind of high quality rd for sale any lfs.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

so whats the diffrence between a Red Devil and a Midas?.....that looks like a Midas my friend has?....i'm confused I even have a fich i'm confused about..will post the picture tommorrow...


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

xufury said:


> Hi! fisher, very nice red devil. where did you get this monster from? I never see any this kind of high quality rd for sale any lfs.


god damn nise RD


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes that fish is bad ass.....cant wait till mine gets that big! Nice Pick up. Bet that guy is MEAN!


----------



## fisher (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks,

but i didnt just get him. iv had him for quite a while.

and yes he is the meanest fish i have seen( next to the one ash used to have )

sometimes i like to stick my hade in the water and grab his tail and his back and watch him do flips and swing around trying to get me. ( he has come close a couple of times ).

he will attack anything. out side of the tank or in it. he will even jump out of the water if you keep trying to pet his head.( he dosent like that ).
one time my friend and i got him so pissed that he jumped more than half way out of the water( to get my hand ) and he landed on that black divider thing that holds you tops and lights on. it was almost like we were at sea world lol. but i never did that again so he dosent hurt him self.

when i went to put him in a bigger tank i stuck the net in the water and as soon as it got close to his pot. he charged it.(so he wasnt a very hard fish to net ).

its kinda like sunfish and bluegills the difference is there 2 different fish.
but to me there the same thing.

most of the ones you see in lfs are a mix. but there are settle differences. but i dont know what they are. i dont think ive ever seen a pure RD or midas.

but i like the name red devil better so thats what i call him.

or a orange masked flowerhorn and if you believe that than hes $500 and for sail. lol


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Hahaha....yeah man that fish looks awesome!! For the first time this weekend while cleaning my RD/Midas's tank he charged my hand 3 times in a row and actually got me scared. I LOVED IT! His agression is getting better and better by the day. I am trying to get my 2 to pair up so I can have some crazy little buggers to raise. Im thinkin this is the cause for the agression towards me. He has been very agressive with her but never any fin nips or anything and they got the biggest pit going under this rock that I have right now. They have always dug up pits but not like this one.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks good

movin to pictures and video


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

sweet fish


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice devil!


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

wow wish my RD would turn out to be just like yours


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Weird looking thing...But its a beauty of a Red Devil.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

huge bump.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That's the stuff baby!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

WOWWWWW


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very nice looking fish. I'm not a fan, in general, of red devils and midas, but yours is a very nice looking one.

Agressive fish are fun. My 3" flowerhorn bit me about 20 times today when I was cleaning his tank. Then I started teasing him and he bit me more. Then I rewarded him with food for being a prick, heh. He's going to be a handful when he's bigger.


----------



## fisher (Dec 28, 2005)

its fun to let then bite you when there little but not at this size
i just learned that today when i was trying to move some rocks in his tank and he let me no thet he put them there because that were he wanted them.

iv never see a fish move so many rock for no reason.
not gravel rocks good 1/2 to 1 lbs ( he wont pick them up. he rolls them or hits them with his body )

( its not that bad its what i call i learning experience ) i know this sounds stupid but i never thought he would go for my arm. i was just thinking about my fingers. ( your fingers are a lot smaller so he could get a really good grip and do some damage.)

usually he goes after my hand so i made a fist and he tried to push my hand away and when he coudnt he went for my arm.

o well


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

ahhaha what a beast!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice looking devil,love the kok...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice fish Boss. He has a nice Nuchal hump too.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

that has a nice head


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

fisher said:


> its fun to let then bite you when there little but not at this size
> i just learned that today when i was trying to move some rocks in his tank and he let me no thet he put them there because that were he wanted them.
> 
> iv never see a fish move so many rock for no reason.
> ...


Wow! That's crazy. Your fish is a monster, heh.


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

That is one hell of a monster.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

nice RD hope mine get that size...4 inch already tears up gold fish.....he's a mean bastard


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Very nice fish and it is very thick for a RD!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

hope RD/MD gets a kok like that.....nice beast


----------

